# Forum time is off



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I noticed this in the iphone 6 pre-order thread when were all online and the times stamps were off.

I see that the last time the subject shows up in a thread was 2011

I'm posting this at 1:16PM ET the forums stamped it at 1:02


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Does anybody really know what time it is?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Does anyone really CARE?


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

If so I can't imagine why (Oh no, no)
We've all got time enough to cry


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Alfer said:


> Does anyone really CARE?


I do. I find it annoying.



Chris Gerhard said:


> If so I can't imagine why (Oh no, no)
> We've all got time enough to cry


Yeah, 14 minutes, to be exact.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

I know some have mentioned it in other threads not directly related to the topic. Today I noticed it looks like the most recent post was made 15 minutes ago. Is this going to be corrected or that just the way it's going to be?


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I still can't figure out why this matters to so many folks around here? I see it posted in the forum help section a lot. 

I never pay attention to the TCF clock..haven't in all the years here.

So why are folks fascinated/annoyed by it being "off" ??


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

I only noticed it when looking at this thread.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

RickStrobel said:


> I know some have mentioned it in other threads not directly related to the topic. Today I noticed it looks like the most recent post was made 15 minutes ago. Is this going to be corrected or that just the way it's going to be?


You would do better to post this in the Forum Operations Center.

edit: there is a thread about it there already, so maybe no better, after all.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

RickStrobel said:


> Is this going to be corrected or that just the way it's going to be?


I figure, if we wait awhile, it will be back to the right time. Of course, then it will have the wrong day.


----------



## Boot (Mar 15, 2000)

Yeah, that's seriously annoying.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

allan said:


> I figure, if we wait awhile, it will be back to the right time. Of course, then it will have the wrong day.


They fixed it for a few days a month or two back after they board went wanky, but it only lasted a couple days before it went off again.


----------



## TiMo Tim (Jul 20, 2001)

I've already reset all my own clocks to match TCF time.

And come November 2, I'll only have to fall back 45 minutes.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

TiMo Tim said:


> I've already reset all my own clocks to match TCF time.
> 
> And come November 2, I'll only have to fall back 45 minutes.


Or not at all, it's possible the boars time will fall back an other 45 minutes by then.

It's a feature, not a bug:up:


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Let's see, is it still off?

ETA: yup, slow by 15 minutes.


----------



## evaporated (Nov 20, 2007)

Boo.


----------



## evaporated (Nov 20, 2007)

14 minutes for me...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

test ... 3:21pm CT


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I don't see the problem


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I've never noticed and without this thread, I doubt I ever would have noticed.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> test ... 3:21pm CT


My clock says 4:27 pm EDT. Check forum time stamp to left.
<------------------------


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

Mine says 4:33


----------



## kamban (Aug 28, 2008)

Something new you learn every day here. 15 minutes difference for me


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Let's see...

yup, 14 minutes.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

off by 406 minutes.        

Oh wait, I don't care and never bothered to set the timezone.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Marco said:


> My clock says 4:27 pm EDT. Check forum time stamp to left.
> <------------------------


Still don't see the problem


----------



## TiMo Tim (Jul 20, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> Still don't see the problem


Consider this your 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## TiMo Tim (Jul 20, 2001)

Time's up.


----------



## JammasterC (Aug 9, 2005)

It may be important if you need to prove what you were doing at a certain time of the day.


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

Lot of us are IT people. IT people tend to want system clocks to show the correct time. In important systems, it can cause problems if you are off by 15 minutes. So, I'm going with "professionalism" as the reason people are asking about it.


----------



## nlsinger (Feb 8, 2006)

Fixed yet?

Hey, looks like it might be.


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

Hmm?

Yup, looks like it might be.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Bingo!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Checking.

ETA: YIPPEE!! It was annoying.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

testing?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

betts4 said:


> testing?


Yay!!! wheee and yes!!!!


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

Really?

edit: sweet! thanks!


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

so the sysadmin browses HH but not the Forum Operations board.

Matched my tivo through, clock is never right on the guide.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

NTP clients are free. 

--Carlos V.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Really fixed?

ETA: was off by a minute for me. 

But seriously to have a computer connected to the Internet not have the correct time in 2014 is pretty surprising. (and embarrassing for the sysadmin.)

ETAA: Looks like it's off by a few seconds. No biggy. I'm happy.


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

Thank you.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

testing again ... 7:48am CT


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Now it's off by 15min. WTF?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Test

edit: seems right to me


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> Now it's off by 15min. WTF?


Are you being serious? It was fine before, and now it's off by 15 min?

If so - the time on your computer is wrong.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

bryhamm said:


> Now it's off by 15min. WTF?


Have you checked your own clock?


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

eddyj said:


> Test
> 
> edit: seems right to me


It's about time!


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

For some reason the changed the name of the thread. I'm not sure why.

Last night the thread title was, "*This board's clock is now off by a full 15 minutes*."

Now it is "Forum time is off."

Anyone care to try and explain the significance of the change in thread title?


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

waynomo said:


> For some reason the changed the name of the thread. I'm not sure why.
> 
> Last night the thread title was, "*This board's clock is now off by a full 15 minutes*."
> 
> ...


There were two threads, one in Happy Hour, one in Forum Op Center. Looks like they were merged.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

allan said:


> There were two threads, one in Happy Hour, one in Forum Op Center. Looks like they were merged.


Yup


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

allan said:


> There were two threads, one in Happy Hour, one in Forum Op Center. Looks like they were merged.


It appeared that it was the one in HH that got their attention. (But who knows?)


----------

